# Mateo's love affair with mud * Photos*



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, it started innocently enough. Mateo finds a nice hole to dig in, taking a break from wrestling with his Pit friend (pic. #5). 

But wait, after another 40 minute bout of running, wrestling and general park mayhem... my dog finds something even BETTER. Some kind of mud/bog/messy bit of paradise... ahhhhh.

Not even his friends could persuade him out of this sloggy bliss.

(Fortunately, the pit's owner took mercy on me and invited me over to his place for a good old-fashioned hose-down.)

Silly dog...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Eww. Do they have a shower for dogs in the park?? And don't those other dogs like mud?? Mateo looks like he's the only dog who knows what to do about a mud puddle!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That is one big dirty dog! Looks like he was having a grand time wallowing like a pig. Why do dogs love things like that so much?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha- I know... the other dogs didn't want to seem to get in the muck. Mateo, being part pig, loves the stuff ... 

And, no-- no showers in the park. However, once they turn on the water (drinking fountains; statuary fountains, et. al.) there will be more ways to clean your dogs off. (Of course,never mind that it's March and close to 70 degrees already..).

Anyway, check this video out-- these dogs DO know what to do with mud!

Dogs at the spa, now this is how is done


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh my

He is just rootin and Rollin like a pig :smile:

I love how happy he looks.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I bet that feels soooo good though. My mastiff is attracted to mud too while my other two tend to avoid it. Must be a mastiff thing?

And way to go, letting him have some doggie fun.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Haha- I know... the other dogs didn't want to seem to get in the muck. Mateo, being part pig, loves the stuff ...
> 
> And, no-- no showers in the park. However, once they turn on the water (drinking fountains; statuary fountains, et. al.) there will be more ways to clean your dogs off. (Of course,never mind that it's March and close to 70 degrees already..).
> 
> ...


That little fluffy white dog had me laughing out loud. What a nut!

Gunner rolls in any mud he can find and Sprocket adores getting muddy. :biggrin: I love dogs.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

dogs know! people pay hundreds of dollars to go to fancy spas to get mud baths when all they would have to do is follow mateos lead!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

That video is hilarious, especially because none of those dogs live with me.....:biggrin1:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Mateo is just moisturising his wrinkles  We took the dogs out today for an ATV ride and all 4 were caked in yummy, stinky cow mud. All had nice baths afterwards


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, my husband keeps saying that Khan is a sissy dog, and apparently he's right! He wants nothing to do with mud or even puddles! 
I Love that Mateo even has it all over his tongue!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Mateo looks like he had a blast, and it sounds like you
may have made a new friend too!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I think it's a Bordeaux thing...I've got 2 just like him! My male especially loves to wallow in anything remotely wet/muddy....it drives me nuts!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what did you do when he was done? did you walk to the park?

how big is your bathtub?

did he go right to the groomer?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Hah, thats too cute! why pay $100 for a spa treatment when you can roll in some mud?


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

magicre said:


> what did you do when he was done? did you walk to the park?
> 
> how big is your bathtub?
> 
> did he go right to the groomer?


Walking home from the park was a real treat... trying not to brush up against him. 

The pit bull's owner mercifully offered for us to come to his place and hose him off (he lives just 2 blocks from me, but has a small garden in back of his apt.--- with a hose  However, if he didn't have a hose, I would have had no choice but to walk him straight into a dog groomer's shop and just drop him off...(I'm sure the grooming people would have LOVED that...)

My bathtub is small; Mateo is too big. Not an option. Normally (meaning during the warm weather months) water is flowing in Central Park (as well as other dog parks); hosing them off is easier. Otherwise, if it's just a bit of mud/dirt- a sponge bath works fine. His coat is pretty much "wash & wear."

But, yeah, today pushed the boundaries of what I could handle, mud-wise.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

and he's going to get bigger, isn't he? LOL


----------

